
Show HN: Stackboi – your thought stack assistant - milansm
https://stackboi.com/
======
wingerlang
So is this just a blueprint of something you 'might' make if enough people are
interested?

~~~
milansm
Yes, it's just something I think it could be useful. At least some variation
on that. I wanted to check what people think about it. What do you think?

~~~
wingerlang
Not sure. Usually it is difficult to pinpoint the moment you get sidetracked.

